# Miraflores a mi manera



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Primero , fotos por las nuevas calles adoquinadas, incluída la Av. La Paz












































































































































































































































































Ya vienen más


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Simplemente PRECIOSO...Ese es el encanto que tiene Miraflores, esas callecitas, pasajitos y edificios antiguos. 

Te pasaste Juan, tus fotos están mostras.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

cheveres las fotos y ah quedado muy chevere todo por ahi...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelentes fotos Juan !!!*

Me ha encantado el adoquinado....ha realzado por completo las casas antiguas (sobretodo en esas callecitas como Manuel Bonilla,Esperanza y Cantuarias)...me gusta el detalle de haber eliminado el sardinel y que la vereda esté al nivel de la pista y protegida por esos barrotes...
Definitivamente he podido comprobar que cambiaron la direcciòn del trànsito en la avenida La Paz...ahora và de oeste a este.... 
Lo que más me agrada es que con éste nuevo tipo de calzadas,las casas antiguas han quedado mejor aspectadas... esa impresiòn me dà...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Recupera su aspecto de "balneario"*

En ésta foto... como que pareciera una tìpica calle de un balneario.... como Ancón por ejemplo.... funciòn que tuvo Miraflores hasta 1930 aproximadamente.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se vé que Miraflores no se queda atrás ni se duerme en sus laureles. Chévere tu recorrido por una zona no muy fotografiada del distrito XD

La que más me encantó es esta, tiene un aire romántico:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, buen aporte...


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias, se ve todo muy bonito, aunque no ''manyo'' mucho todas las calles. Si veo que incluiste a Shell, avenida donde me compraba zapatos. Alguien sabe si el ''Far West" todavia existe? quedaba en la Shell con la Berlin.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Far West todavía sigue ahí.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

:banana: 
Definitivamente, luego de embutirme de churros en el Manolo's, me doy una vueltita por ahi para quemar las calorias. :cheers:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos. Todo se ve muy bonito.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Para OMAR24










La avenida Pardo


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Linda Miraflores !!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


>


Wow!! :bash:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas todas las tomas, Miraflores es el distrito que tiene un poquito de todo, por eso siempre es muy agradable y conveniente hospedarse por ahi, ya que se encuentra de todo y es de muy facil acceso no solo para los turistas, si no inclusive para los que vamos a Lima, por corto tiempo.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonito Miraflores pero deberían hacer algo con el cableado aéreo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bravazo!!! Están mostras tus fotos, 1912.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

esas fotos estan bravazas....=) me gustaron todas eh...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantaron las fotos del segundo set. Esas quintas miraflorinas son realmente encantadoras.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

estas fotos tienen ke ir al foro internacional


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos!! me encanta de veras cmo quedaron esas callecitas adoquinadas :banana:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

En ese reducto y en los alrededores un dia como hoy hace 126 años miles de hombres vivian la ultima noche de su vida.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Y esa es la zona más antigua de Miraflores...*

Los alrededores de la avenida Ricardo Palma (tramo entre Larco y Paseo de la República),se desarrollò el núcleo antiguo del distrito... recuerden que en la paralela de la Ricardo Palma,viviò èste gran escritor,fallecido precisamente en su misma casa en 1919. Toda la zona del Teatro Marsano y todas las actuales callecitas adoquinadas hasta Schell,eran parte de èste barrio màs antiguo de Miraflores.



EFRACO said:


> En ese reducto y en los alrededores un dia como hoy hace 126 años miles de hombres vivian la ultima noche de su vida.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Lo mas bonito de todo es que Miraflores no tiene ninguna muralla manchada con los horribles graffities. Muy linda su ciudad, Miraflores parece un barrio europeo. Los jardines estan muy bien cuidados y se ven muy lindos. felicitaciones peruanos!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Reapareciste Copi !!!!! Qué bueno !!!!*

Si,Miraflores tiene su encanto... aunque personalmente yo prefiero San Isidro...aunque la zona antigua de Miraflores es realmente bonita....algo que San Isidro no tiene por ejemplo... 



Copihue said:


> Lo mas bonito de todo es que Miraflores no tiene ninguna muralla manchada con los horribles graffities. Muy linda su ciudad, Miraflores parece un barrio europeo. Los jardines estan muy bien cuidados y se ven muy lindos. felicitaciones peruanos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Para OMAR24


¿oequé? jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jajajajjajajaj ¡Qué cague de risa!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

chévere tus fotos, tocayito.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí o no? Bien atorrante!!! :lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ No le veo nada de malo a esa foto, ahi se ve el Ripley, ademas es una pequeña muestra de la belleza peruana. JaJa


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Estan buenas las fotos Juan, pero hubiera sido mejor un día soleado como hoy.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> En ese reducto y en los alrededores un dia como hoy hace 126 años miles de hombres vivian la ultima noche de su vida.


¿Qué pasó hace 126 años?


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

guerra con chile, batallas de sn juan y miraflores... en fin lo malo es q esas calles adoquinadas las han hecho a la mala, justo cuando se iba andrade y queria su reeleccion estan mal niveladas, por ejemplo en la paz en el maria angola hay un desnivel faltoso, que he visto a varios turistas tropezarse, ademas los encuentros con las tapas de los buzones estan hechas a la mala... infelizmente a veces se hacen las cosas asi en nuestro país


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> ¿Qué pasó hace 126 años?


Asu, tienes que estudiar más historia peruana. Por algo Miraflores se llama Ciudad Heróica, no?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CessTenn said:


> ^^ No le veo nada de malo a esa foto, ahi se ve el Ripley, ademas es una pequeña muestra de la belleza peruana. JaJa


El Downtown es una discoteca de ambiente.


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.pbase.com/locozodiac/locozodiac_003
algunas fotos que consegui por internet.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Muy lindo Miraflores, me gusta!


----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> ^^ No le veo nada de malo a esa foto, ahi se ve el Ripley, ademas es una pequeña muestra de la belleza peruana. JaJa


Imagino que el sarcasmo se debe a que en el recorrido miraflorino aparezca el DOWNTOWN (la veintiunica discoteca gay decente de lima.)....jajajaja

Buena foto!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Piedraliza said:


> http://www.pbase.com/locozodiac/locozodiac_003
> algunas fotos que consegui por internet.


Ah ya...me cagas....:bash: :bash:


:bowtie: :bowtie: :bowtie: :bowtie:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Muy bien ubicada por cierto...*

Ese Ripley es el antiguo Oechsle,no ???..o sea,me refiero al local ...



J Block said:


> El Downtown es una discoteca de ambiente.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> Ese Ripley es el antiguo Oechsle,no ???..o sea,me refiero al local ...


No, Oechsle estaba en Larco. Actualmente la tienda La Quinta se encuentra en ese lugar. Ese Ripley está al lado de lo que fue Tia, ahora un Metro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos, muy buenas, esas calles peatonales lucen muy bien


----------

